# 90's Sherpa Rocky Mountain bike into a touring bike?



## seaanemone (Mar 29, 2014)

I got this Sherpa Rocky Mountain (from the 90's?) as a cast-off from an acquaintance. What can anyone tell me about it? Is it a good bike? It obviously needs some maintenance and cleaning, but beyond that.

I'm new to bicycles in general, but it's been mentioned to me that a 90's rigid steel frame MTB, with this geometry, would make a pretty good touring bike. What do you think I'd need to change to make it tour-ready? I was thinking of ordering high-quality custom 26" wheels, and replacing the handlebars with drop bars... or simply Ergon handlebar grips.

Can anyone also tell me what the gear situation is? Gears just confuse me. How many speeds does it have? What's the lowest and highest gear? (I'm not sure if this would be something you can tell from the pictures).

The rest of the pictures are in this album:

Sherp Rocky Mountain MTB - Imgur

Edit: Forgot to mention that I saw a local Craigslist ad for a vintage Specialized Stumpjumper, and I'm wondering if I should buy that one instead to change it into a touring bike. Is it a better bike?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Imgur, your bike is an 82-83 Rocky Mountain Sherpa. Rocky M began in 82' from a small space behind Bikes on Broadway. This is the first bike they produced from Japan. There are still lots on the road but I have never seen one this colour or this big. I don't know how long your legs are but if your a tall guy or girl this bike would be the ultimate touring bike. No need to change a thing except take apart clean,grease, change the cables. It is a very fine low miles vintage mtb


----------



## seaanemone (Mar 29, 2014)

rismtb said:


> I don't know how long your legs are but if your a tall guy or girl this bike would be the ultimate touring bike.


I'm 5'11, and I think the bike just barely fits me. I asked this question on another forum, and I was advised that the bike might actually be too big.
When I stand over the top tube, the tube touches my pubic bone. The seat is too high at the moment, I need to WD-40 the seat clamp to lower it and see how it feels.
But so far, I'm afraid it might be a little too big...


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm guessing the bike is too tall for you. You'd like at least an inch of clearance between steel and flesh when standing over it. Reach is another issue (i.e the length of the top tube and whether you'd be too stretched out on it). Reach can be tuned with stem length and saddle adjustment but the standover height can only be adjusted by deflated tyres.  

As for gears, 18sp. 3 on the front x 6 on the rear.

It needs a clean and some general love and attention but it's actually a really cool bike. Unfortunately it may be too big for you unless you're planning a growth spurt to about 6'4".

Grumps


----------

